# Help...



## WillieRoux (6/6/15)

I cant stop buying vaping devices....I said after evic / 2 x mvp / e-grip / 10w istick / 20w istick / 30w istick / 2 x 50w istick / ect ect i won't buy anything else...I ordered the Joyetech VT....We need some kind of help line to call...

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/15)

WillieRoux said:


> I cant stop buying vaping devices....I said after evic / 2 x mvp / e-grip / 10w istick / 20w istick / 30w istick / 2 x 50w istick / ect ect i won't buy anything else...I ordered the Joyetech VT....We need some kind of help line to call...



Sorry @WillieRoux there isn't any help anyone can give you for this problem... but if you want some advice... get a REO. 

Will that stop you buying every device that comes out? Yes it will... but it won't stop you buying more REO's!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver (6/6/15)

Hi @WillieRoux 

Thats the spirit!


----------



## kimbo (6/6/15)

WillieRoux said:


> I cant stop buying vaping devices....I said after evic / 2 x mvp / e-grip / 10w istick / 20w istick / 30w istick / 2 x 50w istick / ect ect i won't buy anything else...I ordered the Joyetech VT....We need some kind of help line to call...



Welcome to vaping


----------



## johan (6/6/15)

WillieRoux said:


> I cant stop buying vaping devices....I said after evic / 2 x mvp / e-grip / 10w istick / 20w istick / 30w istick / 2 x 50w istick / ect ect i won't buy anything else...I ordered the Joyetech VT....We need some kind of help line to call...



Throw a spanner onto to the road of insolvency NOW - get yourself a REO

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WillieRoux (6/6/15)

Maybe that's what i'm missing...a REO

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## WillieRoux (6/6/15)

WillieRoux said:


> Maybe that's what i'm missing...a REO


Or a mod with a stopwatch and radio player...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Ridhwaan (8/6/15)

Feeling exactly the same, Burning to buy a terminator but ay the pocket and budget is saying no, but the heart wants what it wants.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DarkSide (8/6/15)

WillieRoux said:


> I cant stop buying vaping devices....I said after evic / 2 x mvp / e-grip / 10w istick / 20w istick / 30w istick / 2 x 50w istick / ect ect i won't buy anything else...I ordered the Joyetech VT....We need some kind of help line to call...



I am the same, wife always gave me a mouthful when the pc had to be upgraded, but has not said anything since I started purchasing all the vaping hardware ("and software-jooce"), as I sais before, have Visa so must Vape and Vape and Vape and.....!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (8/6/15)

Hi my name is Francois and im a vaping addict.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BuzzGlo (8/6/15)

I have 2 mods for sale if you keen


----------



## WillieRoux (8/6/15)

Forgot about my sigelei mini 30watt....oh man I got a problem....


----------



## Puff&Pass (8/6/15)

Errrmmm...how to I put this...your disease sir...I'm afraid...is cronic....and...uncureable...I would agree on the reo...or any mechanical device to ease the craving...but I'm afraid that will only temporarily ease the urge....to buy more...and when you have it all......the upgraded version will come......you are left now with only 4 options and 1 decision....3mg? 6mg? 12mg? or 24mg?


----------



## DarkSide (8/6/15)

2 Angry Wolves said:


> Hi my name is Francois and im a vaping addict.



I am merely a Noob but I too am a vaping addict...and do not need help, but will have a cup of coffee with all my fellow addicts!


----------



## DarkSide (8/6/15)

And another confession, I am addicted to 0.2 and 0.5 ohm, just cannot stop myself...


----------



## Puff&Pass (8/6/15)

WillieRoux said:


> I cant stop buying vaping devices....I said after evic / 2 x mvp / e-grip / 10w istick / 20w istick / 30w istick / 2 x 50w istick / ect ect i won't buy anything else...I ordered the Joyetech VT....We need some kind of help line to call...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## LandyMan (8/6/15)

LOL. Add it all up in terms of money, eish. Did the inventory for insurance, R26k

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (8/6/15)

Before long it will not be called a meet, it will be called a support group

Reactions: Like 1


----------

